# Crickets dying



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi all, 

Does anyone have any tips on preventing my crickets from dying? They are in a tub with egg crate, a wet cotton piece and the egg laying tub with damp coconut humus. The shelf is heated to around 28-30°c on one side.

They are mainly fed carrot and other vegetables. I have attached images of the setup.

I have tried buying adults which laid eggs and these have hatched but the adults quickly died. I then tried medium aged/sized crickets but these are also dying before they have reached adulthood
Typically it has taken around two weeks for them to die. The babies are doing well seemingly but any dead wouldn't be visible anyway.


























Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross Morgan (Aug 28, 2009)

Check to make sure there is no condensation anywhere inside the enclosure, crickets can die from humidity shock if it gets damp. I'd remove the cotton wool they'll get the moisture they need from the veg you've been feeding them and perhaps take the coir out unless you have gravid females in which case use a much smaller pot. Basically drier is better.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok thanks. There is no condensation but moisture may be an issue. I have removed the coir box to another tub to allow the eggs to hatch as I need the newborn crickets for spiders. The cotton wool has been removed too.

The few older crickets have been killed and fed to various animals. 

I have considered trying again with black crickets, as apparently they are slightly more moisture resistant? Would these still breed quickly and produce young that can be used for spiders? 

Any other cricket species suggestions that would be appropriate are welcome.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross Morgan (Aug 28, 2009)

Black crickets would be a good idea, they get bigger than brown and breed just as well.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the help, 250 black crickets ordered!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

I am reading this late, but Black Crickets (while a more nutritious meal when well gut-loaded) are significantly less resistant to high ambient humidity than other commonly kept and bred Cricket species.

You made the right decision purchasing them but absolutely must ensure the enclosure is extremely well ventilated and there can be no standing water at any time, the only moisture can be within the fruit & veg or you will return to a very smelly mass grave the next morning you check on them.

Hope that was of some small help.

- Shane


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

This is interesting. When I last had them they lived in a Geosesarma crab terrarium which was very moist and they did well compared to normal crickets. 

I will however make sure the environment is dry. What are we talking about I'm terms of ventilation, is the amount in the OP's image ok or will more be needed? 

I have a couple of days to make improvements so it should be fine before they arrive.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

Perhaps in low numbers it was OK, or a different species maybe?

The ventilation will probably need to be more when dealing with 250 Blacks but you can test it out for a few hours when the heat is on, if there is no condensation on the walls of the tub, youre good.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't fully remember honestly, but there was a full tub of them at once so any deaths could have been missed and consumed. 

I might add side ventilation covered by very fine mesh to be safe even if it is overkill.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bath time?









Currently transferring them into a tub.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

Just dont tell the wife !


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm 14, hopefully I don't have a wife! 

Do you know what percent humidity is best, it has risen to 80% which is obviously too high. I have added ventilation on all sides covering the full walls so this should be ok. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

FishForLife2001 said:


> I'm 14, hopefully I don't have a wife!
> 
> Do you know what percent humidity is best, it has risen to 80% which is obviously too high. I have added ventilation on all sides covering the full walls so this should be ok.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


LOL, mother then I guess.

Humidity wise as low as possible, I dont have an exact figure for that though, no.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Currently at 58-65% with the added ventilation. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, I have managed to kill another batch off. I can't see any problems though!

There is lots of ventilation. The top, all sides and the corners are covered in holes. I have plenty of egg crate to give them space and a heat mat to dry the air to around 40%. Fed with vegetables mainly carrot. Small egg laying tub with soil.

Any advice welcome but I can't see any issues.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

Perhaps overcrowding caused issues? Sounds unlikely though with that level of humidity.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

At first maybe but I wouldn't think they would continue to die now at around 10-25 crickets left. 

Any suggestions on non cricket insects that are quick and easy to breed, and would do well in the above setup? The young need to be small (pinhead crickets size) and the adults not too big, no bigger than dubia roaches. I can't think of anything suitable though.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

Red Runner / Turkestan Roaches, pretty much the same size as crickets at all stages. Non climbing / flying, voracious eaters, no bites, very little odor compared to crickets and breed very very quickly.
Much more nutritous also being one of the softest bodied of all Roaches (who are generally much less chitinous than other insects anyway)


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just done some quick reading into red runners (Blatter lateralis?) and they seem ideal. Are these generally quite available or do they need ordering online?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

I haven't seen them in any Reptile Store but I must admit I avoid them all nowadays because I have yet to see one caring for animals or advising customers correctly.

They are very easy to find online and are not an expensive species to purchase compared to some others.

All my Lizards love them also which is another plus !


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Alright thanks again Zux, you are a star!



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

Anytime mate.


----------

